# Udder or Not?  Updated with a few pics!



## foursons13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi guys I am a newbie. 

I recently aquired a trio of female ND's.  They were all exposed to a buck prior to come here, but they were also suffering serious bloat from too much grain.  My question is if they are not pregnant would they have any type of an udder?  Right now I can feel a handful of udder but have no idea if that is normal.  I've never touched a goats udder before so don't know what's regular! 

I'll try and get some pictures this afternoon.  

Thanks


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 21, 2012)

Is it their first time kidding?


----------



## foursons13 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't have much history on these girls.  I know that one is the mom of the other one and the third one is unrelated.  Since they are still together I assumed the younger one hasn't kidded before.  Not sure on the other one.  All their udders feel about the same.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 21, 2012)

If it is a first timer the only way you would be feeling a handful of udder is if she was extremely overweight and she was developing fatty tissue. Since all three feel like they have a handful, And like you said, probably one of them is for sure a first timer. I am going to guess that it is a good possibility that they are around 3 months or so bred. Normally I start seeing a handful of udder around 6 to 8 weeks before they are due. So I am totally guessing, but I am thinking you have around 6 weeks to go. Just a guess.


----------



## foursons13 (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, they are not cooperating at all or posing for pictures!  I have a few pictures though.

This is the one that is unrelated to the other two.  She is called Lucy. I don't know her age but I dont think she has kidded before. 





Here is a pic of Mamma goat aka Maureen.   She is the most cooperative of the three actually is willing to let me rub her belly and touch her udder.





And here is her personal business





And lastly here is the daughter of Maureen.  Yet to be named. She is not at all as wide as Lucy and Maureen but udder size is just a bit smaller.  






Any ideas??


----------



## foursons13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Anybody??


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Mar 22, 2012)

Thse pics are hard to see, can you go back to your uploads and check the 'resize' button and use the biggest choice at the bottom of the drop down menu and then repost the pictures?

Also, we could use a few hoo-hoo pics, AKA- pooch test. And maybe some udder pics?

If they were exposed, they could be preggers. Its hard to tell until they are further along, say 3 to 5 months, but some people can give a pretty good guess with vulva pics that show the entire rear end. Consider a search on 'pooch test', here on BYH and google. Might be of some help to you.

I think the first one looks preg, but Im only going by her size, which is the worst way (for me) to be able to tell.

Sorry I couldnt help more. Good luck!! Will be watching to see the verdict on your girls!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2012)

mamma goat is for sure bred, maybe 3 1/2 months along.

The first doe in the pictures looks like she also is bred, but not positive just from that picture

And the 4th picture of the daughter, does not look bred, but first timers can be harder to tell, they have tighter belly muscles and don't get as big around as the older does, but a pooch picture and udder picture would be way more helpful with her. 

Just keep trying to get some pooch pictures, while they are eating. 

And post those once you get them. 


Like this: You don't have to be super close, maybe one closer and one a little further away.


----------



## foursons13 (Mar 22, 2012)

Your pictures are so good!  Mine has so much hair and are so small.  I'll keep trying.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 22, 2012)

foursons13 said:
			
		

> Your pictures are so good!  Mine has so much hair and are so small.  I'll keep trying.


Your pictures are posting small, because you are posting the thumbnail, post the link below the thumbnail option. If I click on your picture they appear bigger, so that is fine.  
the 3rd picture you posted is pretty good, and helpful , maybe a little too close, but I can for sure see her udder and her vuvla and she is for sure pregnant, Well in my unprofessional opinion, anyway.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 22, 2012)

If you click on the picture you get a bigger view.  The first three pictures appear to be of goats that are pregnant.  Lucy and Maureen.  The last one, Un-named goat, doesn't look pregnant at all, but if she is a first time girl and has an udder, then she would likely be pregnant.  We would have to see her "personal business" including an udder shot to be sure.


----------

